# Change format on BB?



## Cathyb (Jul 9, 2009)

When I want to reply to post, the format I am now seeing is very cumbersome.  I have to type in a new title, roll down to past the posters message and then put the 'body' of the message.:ignore: 

Have you changed recently?  I am on a very old laptop in the middle of Maui on the timeshare's network and wondered if it was due to one of these or things have changed.  It was so much easier in the old method.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 9, 2009)

nothing has changed on this side, it would appear you changed your "display mode"

link is available to change back to "linear" at the top right hand corner.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 9, 2009)

*Strange display -- can't find your suggestion*



TUGBrian said:


> nothing has changed on this side, it would appear you changed your "display mode"
> 
> link is available to change back to "linear" at the top right hand corner.



Can you be more specific on how to change this back, i.e., does the link have a title?  I looked up in the top right corner but didn't see where you were referring.  Thanks for working with me -- I am so computer
illiterate.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 9, 2009)

Its at the top right hand corner of your very first post, titled "display modes"

you would need to click it to see a drop down box to select linear mode.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 9, 2009)

See pic below:


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 10, 2009)

*Changed to Linear -- still does it???*



TUGBrian said:


> nothing has changed on this side, it would appear you changed your "display mode"
> 
> link is available to change back to "linear" at the top right hand corner.



OK, now I found the upper right place you were referring to (and thank you to Ogledote(?) for his picture, I needed that) -- but it didn't change, still have to do what I said in first note.   I moved to Linear.

Now what???


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 10, 2009)

i guess perahps im not understanding what your screen looks like...maybe try logging off and logging back on?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 10, 2009)

I MAY have figured out what you're talking about.

If you click the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote icon in a post, you are then presented with a full editor screen, with the a space to enter a revised title if you wish, and the quoted message pre-entered in the text-entry window below that.  If you wish to add your reply below the quote, you must then scroll the text-entry window down to below the quote in the text entry window in order to enter your reply.   Note that you can edit of the quote to only leave the relevant part(s).

This is how the Quote function has always worked.

If you don't want to quote the message, you can just click the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quick Reply icon in the message and it will instantly take you to the Quick Reply area at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 10, 2009)

*Nope, I always used the last icon*



Makai Guy said:


> I MAY have figured out what you're talking about.
> 
> If you click the
> 
> ...



Sorry, but I haven't used the Quote feature - ever - and I was not aware of changing anything prior to this coming up.  Is there some way you can get into my private space and see what is happening?


----------



## Dave M (Jul 10, 2009)

Makai Guy said:


> If you don't want to quote the message, you can just click the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I click on that icon, I see the same box (with quoted text and an empty title line) as when I click on the "Quote" button, just like Cathy does. That's why I always click on one of the "Post Reply" buttons at the top or bottom of the thread unless I want quoted text.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 10, 2009)

Dave M said:


> When I click on that icon, I see the same box (with quoted text and an empty title line) as when I click on the &quot;Quote&quot; button, just like Cathy does. That's why I always click on one of the &quot;Post Reply&quot; buttons at the top or bottom of the thread unless I want quoted text.



 Is Javascript enabled in your browser?  Javascript is required to use the Quick Reply window  -- otherwise it takes you to the full editor window, just as you describe.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 11, 2009)

*Javascrip?*



Makai Guy said:


> Is Javascript enabled in your browser?  Javascript is required to use the Quick Reply window  -- otherwise it takes you to the full editor window, just as you describe.



How do I find out if I have Javascript?  Remember I am computer impaired 

I never had this problem before -- everything for years worked fine.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 11, 2009)

*I downloaded Java -- still doesn't work *



Cathyb said:


> How do I find out if I have Javascript?  Remember I am computer impaired
> 
> I never had this problem before -- everything for years worked fine.



I went to Java.com and downloaded the newest version and it still doesn't work.  Is there any way you can go into my file and work with it?


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 11, 2009)

*davem*



Dave M said:


> When I click on that icon, I see the same box (with quoted text and an empty title line) as when I click on the "Quote" button, just like Cathy does. That's why I always click on one of the "Post Reply" buttons at the top or bottom of the thread unless I want quoted text.



I never had that problem before, but thank you DaveM for sharing the same problem as I thought I was losing my marbles.  

Why would this happen to me out of the blue.  I don't fool with changing any features -- the only thing different is that I am on my laptop in a timeshare instead of home.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 11, 2009)

*How Do It Know ?*




Cathyb said:


> I am on my laptop in a timeshare instead of home.


_A *-* Ha !_

The computer _knows_ you're in a timeshare, so it's messing with your mind. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 11, 2009)

java and javascript are two different things.

I guess i still dont quite get what you are trying to explain...making it extremely difficult to troubleshoot.

could you post a picture?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 11, 2009)

Does your computer have Paint or any other image software?

If so, when the problem happens, simultaneous press the Ctrl key and the PrtSc key (the PrtSc key will probably located near the upper right corner of your keyboard).  That's called a "screen capture" and it stores a graphic image of what was on your screen when you pressed those keys.

Then go to the image software and do a paste command.  Ctril-V will usually work; if not select Paste from the appropriate drop down menu.  The screen capture should now appear an image in your software. 

Save that file (I recommend saving it as a jpg file) and e-mail it to Brian.

****

The image I posted above was created from a screen capture in exactly the process I described above.  I added the yellow highlighting to the figure using a graphics program.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 11, 2009)

*Read DaveM's postl*



TUGBrian said:


> java and javascript are two different things.
> 
> I guess i still dont quite get what you are trying to explain...making it extremely difficult to troubleshoot.
> 
> could you post a picture?



DaveM explained his (and my) situation pretty clearly.  When I want to reply to a post(hitting the quick reply icon furthest to the right), I have to type in words in the Title (it is blank); then I have to go thru the poster's material, get to the bottom and after /QUOTE I can now type my reply.

I'm sorry but I don't know how to get a picture of it.  DaveM, can you give him a picture of yours since it is the same problem as mine???


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 11, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> DaveM explained his (and my) situation pretty clearly. When I want to reply to a post(hitting the quick reply icon furthest to the right), I have to type in words in the Title (it is blank); then I have to go thru the poster's material, get to the bottom and after /QUOTE I can now type my reply.
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't know how to get a picture of it. DaveM, can you give him a picture of yours since it is the same problem as mine???


Cathy, does it look like the picture I have attached below? If so, you just put your pointer below the text and reply to the message just like I have done here and you did here too earlier.  You can also delete the quoted text. 

You can also hit the "Post Reply" button at the top or bottom of the thread and then you will see no quoted text. You don't have to fill in a title unless you want to.

I was hoping to see your pictures of Maui. Do you know how to email them and I will post them for you, if you like.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 11, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> DaveM explained his (and my) situation pretty clearly.  When I want to reply to a post(hitting the quick reply icon furthest to the right), I have to type in words in the Title (it is blank); then I have to go thru the poster's material, get to the bottom and after /QUOTE I can now type my reply.
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't know how to get a picture of it.  DaveM, can you give him a picture of yours since it is the same problem as mine???



hitting quote does this normally, the title is blank by default...and the person you quoted's text will appear at the top of the box.

this is not the same as hitting "quick reply" which is next to the quote button (looks like a piece of paper)...doing this will only allow you to type in the box at the very bottom of the page.  there is no place for you to type in a title, nor is there ever any quoted text there by default.

again I only have to go on what you type, I am sorry that im confused as to what the issue is...but its difficult for me to determine just based on text.  believe me we are trying the best we can to help!


----------



## LLW (Jul 11, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> DaveM explained his (and my) situation pretty clearly.  When I want to reply to a post(hitting the quick reply icon furthest to the right), I have to type in words in the Title (it is blank); then I have to go thru the poster's material, get to the bottom and after /QUOTE I can now type my reply.
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't know how to get a picture of it.  DaveM, can you give him a picture of yours since it is the same problem as mine???



Sounds like your laptop does not have javascript.

What do you get when you click on "Post Reply" at the end of the thread on the left? Do you get the same as before (on your computer at home) except the Title space is there? Just ignore the Title space and type in your message. When you get home you are going to be OK.

I actually prefer to have the quoted message because the tells the reader what message I am replying to.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 11, 2009)

Cathy  -

look carefully to see if your keyboard has a key labeled "PrtScr", "PrtScrn", or some other acronynm that might equate to "Print Screen".  If it does, follow the instructions I gave you above.

If the computer has Word or some other word processing program, there is another option that may be simpler for you if you are familiar with Word.

 Do a screen capture showing the problem, using Ctrl+PrtScr as I described above.
Open a blank Word document.
Click inside the blank Word document, then hit Ctrl+V to paste the screen capture into the Word document (or select "Paste" from the Edit dropdown menu). This should paste the screen capture into the Word file as a graphic image.
Save the Word document file
e-mail the Word file to Brian.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 12, 2009)

No need for Cathy to do so, Steve. As explained above, if you click on the "Quote" button to make a reply, you'll see the exact screen Cathy and I see when clicking on the "Quick Reply" icon. 

As Cathy said, it is happening to her on her laptop, but apparently not at home. For me, it happens on my home PC, but not on either of my laptops. As Doug explained, it's almost certainly caused by a lack of JavaScript.  

Thus, there is nothing "new" happening to Cathy other than seeing an unexpected screen because she is apparently using a laptop without JavaScript. Cathy's temporary solution to avoid seeing the quoted text until she returns home is to click on the "Post Reply" button rather than the "Quick Reply" button.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 12, 2009)

Javascript is not something that would be installed on a computer separately -- support for it should be built into the browser one is using to view web pages (such as this one).  But you might need to enable Javascript in the browser settings.

To enable JavaScript in Firefox:Menu path:
Tools | Options ( in Windows), or
Firefox | Preferences (in Mac), or
Edit | Preferences (in *nix)
... then Content

[√] Enable JavaScript​To enable Javascript in Internet Explorer:Menu path:
Tools | Internet Options | Security
... then Advanced

Scroll down to the _Scripting_ section.
Under _Active Scripting_:
(•) Enable
​You'll also find the pull down menus (like the Search and Quick Links menu items in the blue navigation bar at the top of the page) will provide much more utility with Javascript enabled.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 12, 2009)

I mis-spoke.  I WAS hitting the Quick Reply and all of this stuff popped up.  In order for me now to answer any post, I have to go down to the end of the poster's material (where QUOTE appears-- that is the 'quote' I was referring to, not the one printed to left of Quick Reply) and  do my reply.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 12, 2009)

Well, I just discovered something Brian.  I am home from Maui on my desktop and I do not have that problem.  It seems like it is only on my laptop that the mystery is there 

I will just live with the two differences -- thank you for your patience with my sponge brain.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 12, 2009)

You can change it on your laptop by following Doug's (Makai Guy) simple instructions in his most recent post.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 12, 2009)

The information you need is all there in previous posts:



Cathyb said:


> I mis-spoke.  I WAS hitting the Quick Reply and all of this stuff popped up.





Makai Guy said:


> Javascript is required to use the Quick Reply window  -- *otherwise it takes you to the full editor window, just as you describe*.





Makai Guy said:


> Javascript is not something that would be installed on a computer separately -- support for it should be built into the browser one is using to view web pages (such as this one).  But you might need to enable Javascript in the browser settings.
> 
> To enable JavaScript in Firefox:Menu path:
> Tools | Options ( in Windows), or
> ...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 17, 2009)

So let me ask a dumb question. 

Why is it even necessary to click on one of the "Quck Reply" icons to enable the Quick Reply box?  Why not have it enabled when the page loads?  Other vBulletin boards I visit have the software configured that way.


----------

